# Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????



## minne6 (6. Mai 2010)

Hey,

vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand auf meiner Suche nach fetten Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands helfen!?

Ich wohne im Emsland bei Papenburg und bin auf der Suche nach einem See oder auch Fluss, in dem man richtig dicke Karpfen fangen kann. 
Sagen wir mal es sollte ab 25 Pfund aufwärts gehen. 

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand so ein Gewässer, wo man auch eine Tageskarte für bekommen kann.

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Viele Grüße aus dem Emsland !
(wo sich Fuchs und Hase noch gute Nach sagen ) ;-)


----------



## Ralle2609 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

würde mich auch echt mal interessieren oder wo überhaupt gute karpfengewässer sind... 

ich kann ja fast anch papenburg rüberspucken ^^
(wenn ich mich anstrengen würde) |supergri


----------



## colognecarp (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Da bekommste von mir den Reiseführer, vieleicht ist ja was für dich dabei  http://www.angelzeitung.de/angeln/gew%E4sser/Deutschland_1/See_0


----------



## fantazia (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Ich glaube in fast jedem etwas grösseren Gewässer wo es Karpfen gibt schwimmen auch welche von ü25 Pfund rum.


----------



## minne6 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Das es in großen Seen große Karpfen gibt glaube ich gerne, aber leider ist es bei uns im Emsland so, das die meisten Seen ca. 2-3 Hektar groß sind und total überfischt sind. Die Chance dort mal einen großen 30 Pfünder zu fangen ist schwindent gering. Die werden vorher schon alle rausgefischt.

Bei uns bleibt noch die Ems zum Angeln aber mit den Schiffen und Motorbooten ist das immer so eine Sache...


----------



## angelsuchti66 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Ja so paar dicke Mamas schwimmen fast überall...bloß  es ist ziemlich schwer die zu fangen...wer weiß denn schon was frauen wollen *XD
Aber das ist bei uns im Gewässer auch so habe schon selber mal mehere richtig große dinger in einer Bucht gesehn..leider ist die jetzt ausgerocknet und ich weiß nicht wo die sich jetzt rumtreiben.


----------



## gizzmo2k (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

das "große meer" zwischen emden und georgsheil ist als gewässer für große karpfen bekannt.. 

weitere infos findest du unter http://das-grosse-meer.de/index.html

is von dir halt etwas weiter entfernt, aber denke der weg lohnt sich  rund um emden gibts auch sehr gute gewässer, für nähere infos müsstest mal ne pn schicken 

grüsse


----------



## Ralle2609 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

du ahst recht ! da war ich schonmal... habenschon von brachialen biestern da drinne gehört... eine durchgehende wassertiefe von 1-2 metern und muscheln am grund aber so traumhafte stellen da und du hast sowas von deine ruhe da ein paradies

ich denke dahin plane ich mal n trip

aber das gewässer ist schwer zu beangeln... da muss auf jedenfall n kumpel mit zum ausgrübeln sonst guter tipp



auch danke für den reiseführer kannte ich noch garnicht !


----------



## teilzeitgott (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

ich könnte dir die elbe ans herz legen, aber das wird dir wohl ein wenig zu weit sein.
ich habe in der elbe schon sicher 100 fische gefangen die über 25 pfund hatten.
die größten waren über 40zig pfund.
ist zwar nicht einfach hier zu angeln und auch an die fische zu kommen, aber es lohnt sich sicher mal einen versuch zu starten.
das einzige was wirklich nervt ist das man sehr viel füttern muß, minimum 5-10 kg am tag und das sicher ne woche lang, damit du mit glück die karpfen an den platz bekommst.
das einzig schöne an dem angeln auf karpfen in der elbe ist das du nie kleine fische fängst, es gibt sehr selten fische unter 16-20 pfund, geht von spiegel über schuppen und bis zu graskarpfen.
die graser bilden hier sicher die größte gruppe der fische.


----------



## minne6 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Schonmal vielen Dank für die Infos! Das mit dem Großen Meer hört sich sehr verlockend an. Ich werde mal mit einem Kollegen dahin fahren und mein Glück versuche.
Viele Grüße


----------



## EsoxKiller (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

moin, schon mal mit dem Timmeler Meer versucht?
ist doch bei dir gleich um die Ecke.

Vom sagen her sollen da wirklich gute Fische drin sein.
Werde dieses Jahr mein Glück auch dort versuchen.

Greetz


----------



## minne6 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Der sieht super aus und ist wirklich gleich um der Ecke. Da schau ich mal vorbei.


----------



## biggold (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

hallo,

wie groß darf der see denn sein? wir haben hier so einige mittelgroße und auch sehr große. google doch mal den müritz national park. der ist voll von hot spots für den karpfenangler.

eine direkte preisgabe des eigenen haussees würde ich nicht erwarten. ich wäre bereit größe und ungefähre laage des gewässers preis zu geben. man weiß ja schließlich nie genau wem man etwas verrät.

feldberger seenplatte ist auch einen googlebesuch wert.

gruß biggold


----------



## minne6 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Also das Gewässer braucht gar nicht mal so groß sein. Auf jedenfall sollte es keins sein, wo man extra mit dem Boot raus muss um den Köder einzuwerden. Ansonsten ist eigentlich alles offen ;-)


----------



## EsoxKiller (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Und warts du am Timmeler meer???


----------



## biggold (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

ok, den granziner see als kleineren könnte ich dir empfehlen.
als größeren den käbelicksee.

der kleinere hat ca. 54ha und der größere 240ha.

große karpfen gibt es beiden zu hauf. du mußt für dich entscheiden welche größe dir lieber ist. zur not kannst du dann von einem zum anderen wechseln. sie liegen dicht nebeneinander. karten und auskünfte bekommst du bei dem fischer berkholz. 

gruß
biggold


----------



## biggold (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

das macht es leichter: 

Information erhält man in der Havelquellseen-Fischerei Berkholz, Dorfstr. 34, 17237 Kratzeburg, Tel. 039822/20273, Mail: info@fischerei-berkholz.de


----------



## twint (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Hallo.

Die Weser bietet auch den einen oder anderen Fisch, allerdings sollten deine Arme gut trainiert sein, weil wenns beisst dann riiichhtiggggg. :vik:

Gruß twint


----------



## Worrest-t (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*



twint schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Die Weser bietet auch den einen oder anderen Fisch, allerdings sollten deine Arme gut trainiert sein, weil wenns beisst dann riiichhtiggggg. :vik:
> 
> Gruß twint



Wo genau den an der Weser, wenn ich fragen darf?

Gruß

worrest-t


----------



## twint (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Nienburg +/- 22 Km

Hoffe das ist genau genug für dich |supergri


----------



## minne6 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Ich habe mich nochmal weiter umgehört und mir wurde der Goldfischarm und Achterberge empfohlen! Beides sind Altarme der Ems und weisen Guten Karpfen bzw. Weißfischbestand auf! Kann hier jemand aus Erfahrung sprechen und mir weiteres Wissen zu diesen Gewässer vermitteln?


----------



## Corona (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Moin,

wenn Du Informationen aus erster Hand haben willst, frag mal Dennis von Neptun Wassersport in Aschendorf. Da bekommst Du auch gleich die Scheine.

Achterberge ist nach meinem Kenntnisstand ziemlich überlaufen, bessere Karten haste da wohl im Goldfischarm. Ist zwar auch recht stark beangelt, durch die direkte Anbindung an die Ems wirkt sich dies jedoch nicht so gravierend aus. Je nach Angelplatz haste im Goldfischarm Ruhe vor den Kümos und nur noch mit den Freizeitschippern zu tun.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Hi! 

Bin zwar absolut nicht aus deiner Region, aber da ich auch schon den einen oder anderen Umzug, sei es wegen Job oder Freundin hinter mir hab stand ich auch immer vor dem Problem neue Fischgewässer zu ergründen.....
aber Google Earth hat mir immer ganz gut geholfen. Und wenn Du was nettes in deiner Region siehst, dann fahr hin und guck es dir an.
Wenn ich da wohnen würde, wo du wohnst, dann würd ich mich über die Thülsfelder Talsperre erkundigen......30 Km sind gera bei einem mehrtagigen Ansitz kein Weg, das fahren andere täglich zur Arbeit. 

Nur 10 Km weiter, das Bad Zwischenahner Meer. 

Was ist denn mit dem Bockhorster See ? Ganz klein ist der doch auch nicht? 

Andererseits ist es so, dass man gerade die kleinen Löcher nicht unterschätzen sollte, gerade im Bezug auf Karpfen...meist sind es keine Gewässer auf an denen man mehrer Jahre verbringen möchte, wenn man nach drei Monaten schon jeden Igel beim Namen kennt, aber für eine Saison sind 2-3 ha Seen auch ne interessante Lösung, die vor allen Dingen Überraschungen bieten kann. 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## minne6 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*

Hey, 
danke für deine Antwort. Die Thülsfelder Talsperre ist leider geschlossen, da sie letztes Jahr fast komplett ausgelaufen ist. 
Ein bekannter von mir ist im Bockhorster Verein und hatte neulich von über 40 Tot Karpfen berichtet die er dort an einem Tag gefunden hatte. Ob es am Kalten Winter lag oder schlechtem Wasser, dass weiß man noch nicht.

Ich werde aber die Ems besuchen und dort mein Glück versuchen!


----------



## BMG619 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> wo du wohnst, dann würd ich mich über die Thülsfelder Talsperre erkundigen......30 Km sind gera bei einem mehrtagigen Ansitz kein Weg, das fahren andere täglich zur Arbeit.



In der Talsperre ist allerdings das Angeln in den nächsten Jahren verboten, da dort letztes Jahr durch einen Fehler beim Bau fast die ganze Talsperre leergepumpt wurde und dadurch auch nicht mehr so viele Fische drin sind wie vorher. Laut dem Gewässerwart sind zwar noch ein paar richtig gute Karpfen drin, aber wie schon gesagt ist das Angeln dort verboten in den nächsten Jahren


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fette Karpfen im Norden Deutschlands ????*



BMG619 schrieb:


> In der Talsperre ist allerdings das Angeln in den nächsten Jahren verboten, da dort letztes Jahr durch einen Fehler beim Bau fast die ganze Talsperre leergepumpt wurde und dadurch auch nicht mehr so viele Fische drin sind wie vorher. Laut dem Gewässerwart sind zwar noch ein paar richtig gute Karpfen drin, aber wie schon gesagt ist das Angeln dort verboten in den nächsten Jahren




Ok, solche Infos verrät mir Google Earth natürlich nicht.....:q


----------

